# Alaska Moose Hunt - questions



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

I am very fortunate to have drawn a moose tag for this fall in Alaska. I will be hunting 13D and have a buddy to go with that lives in Valdez. This guy isn't a serious hunter, more of a hiker and atver, but has friends that are... so it should be fun.

Typically, when they have people up they encourage them to have game frozen at a processor and then fly home with the game/trophy/bear hide. If successful I can't really do that with a moose cape and antler set. Best suggestions for getting this back to MI. I stumbled across Alaska Trophy Express has anybody used this service?

I am thinking we will rent a vehicle in ANC and drive. Any good suggestions or places to avoid for car rental?

Any other advice? First time moose hunting and am stoked.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

C20chris said:


> I am very fortunate to have drawn a moose tag for this fall in Alaska. I will be hunting 13D and have a buddy to go with that lives in Valdez. This guy isn't a serious hunter, more of a hiker and atver, but has friends that are... so it should be fun.
> 
> Typically, when they have people up they encourage them to have game frozen at a processor and then fly home with the game/trophy/bear hide. If successful I can't really do that with a moose cape and antler set. Best suggestions for getting this back to MI. I stumbled across Alaska Trophy Express has anybody used this service?
> 
> ...


Sorry no advice for you but awesome that you drew that tag! I am putting in for 13e next fall.


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

brushbuster said:


> awesome that you drew that tag! I am putting in for 13e next fall.


 yea I was pretty surprised. Was up there last year bear hunting and figured what the heck I already have the license I might as well apply for every hunt that doesn't require a guide and got lucky. Good luck to your 13E application!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

C20chris said:


> yea I was pretty surprised. Was up there last year bear hunting and figured what the heck I already have the license I might as well apply for every hunt that doesn't require a guide and got lucky. Good luck to your 13E application!


how many applications did you submit for 13d?


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

brushbuster said:


> how many applications did you submit for 13d?


The maximum, which is 6. Also applied for caribou, muskox, and bison. Muskox and Bison are extremely low odds though.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Are you going to float hunt, or just try along the road system. Lot of meat on a moose, Its a tough haul. are you going to look into any air boat guides? That would be a pretty cool way to go. A float down the copper from chitna to the million dollar bridge would be cool also.


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

brushbuster said:


> Are you going to float hunt, or just try along the road system.


We will be on the road system. The individuals I know spend a lot of time ATVing all over this area. They know of some general areas that have decent perennial moose activity. Currently the plan will be to stay within a reasonable distance from an ATV trail so we just have to pack the meat to the ATV trail. 

A float hunt would be awesome! maybe a different year with different people.


----------



## AKhunter (Jan 15, 2017)

C20chris said:


> I am very fortunate to have drawn a moose tag for this fall in Alaska. I will be hunting 13D and have a buddy to go with that lives in Valdez. This guy isn't a serious hunter, more of a hiker and atver, but has friends that are... so it should be fun.
> 
> Typically, when they have people up they encourage them to have game frozen at a processor and then fly home with the game/trophy/bear hide. If successful I can't really do that with a moose cape and antler set. Best suggestions for getting this back to MI. I stumbled across Alaska Trophy Express has anybody used this service?
> 
> ...


Any of the standard name brand rental agencies should be ok. AK Trophy Express has a good rep. Google other shippers also and check reviews. Unit 13 is fairly close to Anchorage and accessible. If these guys have been spending time there, you should have a very good chance for success. Clothing wise: Be prepared for any weather!!! If you will be camping, bring a book, you could get weathered in for some time. Good luck


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

AKhunter said:


> Clothing wise: Be prepared for any weather!!! If you will be camping, bring a book, you could get weathered in for some time. Good luck


We will be camping so a book is a good suggestion. Thank you. 

Understand on the weather side. Last year we were headed through the pass and there was 4-6" of snow in June. This will be my first time there in the fall though. Will have to give that some more thought.


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

Anybody have 1st hand experience with Alaska Trophy Express or any other shipping service to ship antlers, hide and meat back here to MI? I would like a couple options as backup plans if nothing else.


----------



## brownbear2 (Aug 23, 2015)

I used Alaska Trophy Express 3 yrs ago for my moose. Worked great, picked up my meat, cape and antlers at the rest area in Battle Creek. Work just like they said it would.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

brownbear2 said:


> I used Alaska Trophy Express 3 yrs ago for my moose. Worked great, picked up my meat, cape and antlers at the rest area in Battle Creek. Work just like they said it would.


Do you remember what you paid?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## brownbear2 (Aug 23, 2015)

steelyspeed said:


> Do you remember what you paid?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


$700


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

One idea but not sure the going rate. You got friends up there so build a crate and drop it off at AK air and ship it back home. 

Wife worked at Hunter/Fisher in Anchorage and they would ship alot that way to hunters. Price always changes but it does with any company.

I've seen folks split the antlers, tape them together, put shotgun shells over the points ( mandated by law so workers don't get stabbed by the points) and send them as extra checked baggage. I wouldn't recommend that route since things tend to disappear. 

Sending through cargo it is easier insured and trackable. I worked at NAC in Anchorage, northwest airlines and then Delta and seen alot of animals come through.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I have a buddy who loves to hunt in other States. He and another friend built a trailer with DC wiring hookup that they can load 2 chest freezers onto, and plug them in. They can bring 1000# of meat home from out-state hunts, driving it themselves. But you would have to cross some portion of Canada with that, and not sure if that would pose any problems.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Actually getting into Canada isn't that bad it's getting back into the US that's a pain.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Fishndude said:


> I have a buddy who loves to hunt in other States. He and another friend built a trailer with DC wiring hookup that they can load 2 chest freezers onto, and plug them in. They can bring 1000# of meat home from out-state hunts, driving it themselves. But you would have to cross some portion of Canada with that, and not sure if that would pose any problems.


Most people won’t take the extra 10 days to drive to AK and back 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Fishndude said:


> I have a buddy who loves to hunt in other States. He and another friend built a trailer with DC wiring hookup that they can load 2 chest freezers onto, and plug them in. They can bring 1000# of meat home from out-state hunts, driving it themselves. But you would have to cross some portion of Canada with that, and not sure if that would pose any problems.


I have done the same thing with enclosed cargo trailer. I have also put a chest freezer in my 5 the wheel before I got cargo trailer. The cargo trailer is a nice way to go if a guy drives, plenty of storage for all gear and a couple freezers. We did that when we hunted Moose in Newfoundland. Worked great. We would plug freezers in each night when we stopped.


----------



## C20chris (Dec 4, 2007)

The freezer option would not work for me. I don't have the time to drive there and back. At this point I will call that a life aspiration .

For now I am stuck with either ship/fly/transport.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Fishndude said:


> I have a buddy who loves to hunt in other States. He and another friend built a trailer with DC wiring hookup that they can load 2 chest freezers onto, and plug them in. They can bring 1000# of meat home from out-state hunts, driving it themselves. But you would have to cross some portion of Canada with that, and not sure if that would pose any problems.


The diseases that those critters have shown up w/ lately (CWD)have changed a lot of the shipping rules for meat, anthers etc. Better double check what ios allowed and what not..

I shipped a nice set of moose antlers (52") in a crate in 1967 from Fairbanks. I made the crate and dont recall shipping rates. It didnt weigh much but was pretty big.
When I was n Chicago I was told antlers would have to come later as the crate was too big to get on the plane(small door). I objected and suggested uncrateing and gave permission to do so. I got lots of looks on recieving the antlers in the terminal at destination.

Meat came couple weeks later. Was told to put couple packages on top for the persons who would add the dry ice in Anchorage. I seem to recall the rate for that was about $70/100 pounds of meat.


----------

